# Ethernet Adapter 15pol. auf RJ45



## Markus (19 September 2004)

hallo,

ältere netzwerkkarten und auch siemens cp´s haben diese 15 pol. buchse drauf. was ist das? 

ist das eine ethernet-schnittstelle?

gibts dafür adapter auf rj45? bzw. wie ist die belegung?

kann die 10 oder 100mbit?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 September 2004)

*S5?*

Hallo Markus,

meinst du S5-CP-Baugruppen? Bei denen kenne ich diese 15-polige Sub-D-Schnittstelle zum Anschluß an das PG zum Parametrieren.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (19 September 2004)

der cp 343-1 hat zusätzlich zu der rj45 buchse auch noch einen solchen anschluss.

ich habe hier einen cp343-1 der hat nur diese 15pol buchse und keine rj45...

habe sowas schonmal gesehen, und ich meine die hatten nen adapter dran auf rj45...


----------



## churchill (20 September 2004)

Hallo Markus

das ist die Vorgänger-Version der CP343-1.
Die neuere Karte besitzt beide Schnittstellen, also RJ45 sowie diese AUI-Schnittstelle (15-Polig).
Die ganz neuen (von Heute) besitzen nur noch RJ45.

Siemens war ganz am Anfang über diese RJ45-Schnittstelle nicht so überzeugt (nicht Industrietauglich) also entschied sie sich für Beides.

mfG churchill


----------



## jogi (20 September 2004)

Hi Markus,

Die AUI-Schnittstellen können generell nur 10 Mbit.
Zu den CP343 ist ja bereits alles geschrieben.
Die S5-CP's (CP143) in neuerer Version (6GK1143-0TA02) haben sowohl AUI als auch eine TP-Schnittstelle in dem 15pol. Anschluß integriert. 
Zur Nutzung von TP brauchst Du einen kleinen Adapter (6XV1850-2LH20) und voila... du hast Deinen 'gewohnten' RJ45-Anschluß, der dann allerdings auch nur 10 Mbit kann.

Für Netzwerkkarten und CP's, die nur eine AUI-Schnittstelle haben, verwenden wir diese steckbaren AUI/TP Medienkoppler:

http://www.alliedtelesyn.de/allied/products/viewproduct.asp?category=3&id=127&country=264&lang=de

Bei alten S5 CP143 funktioniern diese jedoch nur, wenn CP's mit integrierter 15V-Versorgung verwendet werden, da der Koppler seine Versorgungsspannung aus der AUI-Schnittstelle bezieht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Markus (20 September 2004)

vielen dank für eure antworten, jetzt ist einiges klar...

AUI heist das teil also, den rest finde ich ggf. dann auch mit google...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2004)

Mahlzeit,

AUI kommt noch aus der Zeit, in der im LAN noch das gelbe Kabel (Yellow cable) als Backbone verlegt wurde, heute nimmt man da LWL. 

Es sind aber sicher noch einige gelbe Kabel im Einsatz und jeder, der da einen Fehler suchen muss, hat seine Freude daran. :shock: 

Weitere Infos zur Technik:

http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/netze/netz5.html

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------

